# Hello from North Florida



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Anthony, welcome to the site from Okaloosa County beekeeper


----------



## Shh-Boom (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome to our sweet world. :applause:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Anthony! Andrew Finch and Jeff Pippin are your state Apiary Inspectors in the panhandle. There are also numerous bee clubs.
[email protected] (352) 504-1985
[email protected] (850) 643-1955 Cell
Apalachee Beekeepers Association
2nd Tuesday of every month at the FAMU Viticulture Center, 6505 Mahan Dr, Tallahassee, FL 32308. Open hives 5:30 (during DST), meeting starts at 6:30 Apalachee Beekeepers 
Central Panhandle Beekeepers Association
1st Monday of the month - 6:00 pm at the Washington County Extension Office East Wing. 1464 Jackson Ave, Chipley, FL 32428 Potluck meal begins at 6:00 pm, meeting begins at 6:30 pm. Central Panhandle Beekeepers Association 
Chipola Beekeepers Association
3rd Monday of the month, pitch-in supper at 6:00 PM followed by meeting at 6:30 PM - 8:00 PM, at the Jackson County Extension Office, Pennsylvania Ave., Marianna, FL Chipola Bee Association 
Escarosa Beekeepers Association
The second Tuesday of every Month 7:00 PM; Escambia County Extension Service, 3740 Stephanie Rd, Cantonment, Fl. 32533 http://tinyurl.com/y8p8s6a 
Escarosa Beekeepers
North Escambia Bee Association
4th Monday of the month, Fran's Diner, Molino, FL North Escambia Bee 
Northwest FL Gulf Coast Beekeepers Association
Meeting held at 700PM the 3rd Tuesday of Each Month at the Holley Navarre Fire Station Behind McDonalds in Navarre, FL nwfgcba.com 
Santa Rosa Beekeepers Association
Santa Rosa Beekeepers 
Taylor County Beekeepers Club
Second Monday of each month, 6:30 pm, at the Taylor County IFAS Extension Office at 203 Forest Park Dr, Perry, FL 32348 Taylor County Beeleepers 
Tri-County Beekeepers Association
Meetings last Tues. of the month, 6:30 p.m. to 8:00 p.m. at the Okaloosa County Extension Office, 3098 Airport Road, Crestview, FL 32539-7124 Tri-County Beekeepers 
Tupelo Beekeepers Association
Meetings are at 7 p.m. on the second Tuesday of each month
unless otherwise noted. Bay County Extension Office
2728 E.14 St. Panama City, FL 32401
http://www.floridabeekeepers.org/LocalAssociations.html


----------



## Anthony Butirro (Oct 25, 2016)

Wow thanks, are there any near the Jacksonville and Gainesville areas?


----------

